# Archie... sporting his new cone head



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This just had to go! it's so rigid and a pain in the butt for my dude...









So I went to Michael's craft store and bought some ....stuff....









I traced the collar and cut it out...









It's so much lighter and cooler!! Archie is happier now!!









Oh, and I couldn't help myself, it had to be decorated!...:innocent:









Now to make the 2nd one....:thumbsup::aktion033:


....now....what to do about the "Poodle" legs! :w00t::w00t:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Pat, that is awesome!! I love it!! Archie looks so happy!! But I'm afraid there isn't much you can do for those legs!! I think they look cute! :w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Oh Pat, you really know how to have fun.

Archie looks do happy...yep, love the poodle legs.
*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Now that's better!! How creative you are! Archie looks much happier now! Great job!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pat....that looks great and I am sure Archie is feeling much more comfy and besides it is decorated so nicely. I love his little chicken legs. :HistericalSmiley: Hope he feels better soon!! :tender:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Great job Pat and very creative, Archie looks so happy and even has a smile on his face. :wub: I think Archie is rockin the poodle leg look like noone's business. :rochard:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Archie looks so much happier! I love the green  :wub: Archie! Hope he is feeling better each day!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I love it! And his little legs look so cute!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Pat, I'm so impressed! I break out in hives if I try to make anything. Archie's rockin' the cone now. :chili:What kind of material did you use? Is it a light foam? 

I also thinks he looks cute with his poodle legs.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

PAT!!! I am so proud of you! What a clever idea! Archie actually looks happy and oh, so darling! I can't wait to see your next one!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Pat!! Patent it and sell it!! Poor Archie, he's a hot mess right now, but still so stinkin' cute. Not many guys can rock a cone like he can!


----------



## Maisy's Mom (Feb 13, 2012)

That is really crafty. Hope I never have to use it but it would be great to put on Pintrest


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

ARCH!!!! Love your new cone! Your mom rocks dude!

What's the theme of the next one Pat?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Very cute, Pat, and he looks SO much happier! I thought about doing that with Cozette when she had her surgery, but I couldn't find foam sheets that were large enough.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That is so cute! You are very talented!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like Archie is feeling so much better. And I know that he likes his new and improved cone -- Mom looks had for her little Dude.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Archie boy you look so much happier with your new cone, yeah Mom!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

So cute and much more comfy I'm sure! How did you get it to stay on?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Very creative,Pat. I bet Archie feels much better with that collar.:chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow that's creative and pretty too. I love the poodle legs. How's Archie feeling? He looks pretty good in the pics.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That's fabulous and so creative! Great job! Looking good, Archie!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Archie, you've got the best Mom!! Nothing ordinary for her little guy! No way! I just can't get over how clever she is. And I don't care if you have poodle legs and are "hair-challenged" on one ear all you have to do is flash that Archie smile, and you melt my heart! I bet Momma Mia still wants you for a boyfriend.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Pat that is so cute. You could totally sell them.

Archie is so cute in the picture.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that Archie looks adorable and I am sure that he must be so much more comfortable with his new collar. You really did a great job. Just love those little legs too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's the blue one....I improved this one slightly...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Are you attaching it to his collar? .... How are you connecting it to make the cone shape?

They are so cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just opened up the plastic cone he was wearing and traced it onto the foam. And the plastic one had loops on it...there was a string threaded through the loops and tied it in a bow to keep it on. 

So to make the loops, I cut three (sort of ) fingers to wrap around a collar then velcro'd those fingers onto the collar.


I also put velcro on each end to hold it together. 










So to get the e collar off, I just open the real collar and pull the velcro apart that holds the collar closed. OMG, I'm terrible at describing things!!! :blush:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Pat I just love that  Archie looks happier, more comfortable and festive :wub: what a great job you did, very imaginative. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww that's such a good idea to make him a cone of happiness to replace that old cone... I love his adorable poodle chicken legs...


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh Pat! I haven't been on in awhile and missed Archie's health problems. You must have been worried sick. I'm so glad he is home and he is looking quite chipper. I love the way you turned the cone of shame into a cone of happiness (as one member called it). Way to go!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava borrowed one his cones this morning....got me thinking...

Hey, I bet I can find poodle decorations to put on a skirt...and go retro...:innocent:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Ava borrowed one his cones this morning....got me thinking...
> 
> Hey, I bet I can find poodle decorations to put on a skirt...and go retro...:innocent:
> 
> View attachment 103355


OMG Pat!! That is hysterical!! :HistericalSmiley:That would be so cute on little Ava!! Give the sweet boy kisses for me!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Ava borrowed one his cones this morning....got me thinking...
> 
> Hey, I bet I can find poodle decorations to put on a skirt...and go retro...:innocent:
> 
> View attachment 103355


Ha ha! You're so funny!!! It does look cute though!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Pat, you did a great job!!! Archie looks so cute in his new cone!

And Ava looks ever so cute wearing the cone!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOLOL!! oh Pat, you're nuts ...but it works! 

could also be a hat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> LOLOL!! oh Pat, you're nuts ...but it works!
> 
> could also be a hat



:innocent:.....hmmmmmm.....don't get me thinking......


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

You are so CREATIVE !!!!
LOVE LOVE LOVE the new collar ! So nice to see him smiling !!
The lime green is a wonderful colour too !!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh and you may have to get a patent for the collar. LoL !! YES, I can see you making them in all sorts of colours, with shapes and designs, etc.


----------



## Karina (Jan 30, 2012)

Awww so cute! Very creative!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The little Dude is looking good!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat -- I definitely think you could see these!!!:chili::chili: They're so cute and make wearing the cone of shame into the cone of cute. :aktion033::aktion033: I would look into selling them...really. Put your many creative juices to work and become a Momtrepeurneur!!! Love that both Archie and Ava are rockin' the cone.:rockon: And the poodle legs are adorable. The hair will grow before you know it. How's Archie feeling? Is he acting himself or not?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When I saw that skirt on Ava it immediately reminded me of those felt circle skirts with poodles on them from the fifties. YOU MUST do that! And don't forget that it will need some rhinestones.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the fun replys!!! Archie is actually feeling like himself today!!!! It's a good day!! His cone bothers Stan MUCH more than it bothers him......he's driving me crazy to take it off him, but I will not relent! If he breaks open those stiches, he's in trouble!!!....right!???


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

so happy to hear Archie is back to normal 

ps...make a cone for Stan ..... hee


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:


Maglily said:


> so happy to hear Archie is back to normal
> 
> ps...make a cone for Stan ..... hee


----------

